# Heaven on Earth!!



## Rebbetzin (Jun 4, 2013)

My daughter and her husband recently moved to a new home. They live in Eagle Colorado.

This is the walking path that runs behind their home, where they go walking most evenings.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2013)

Accurate title!

Beautiful!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 4, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Accurate title!
> 
> Beautiful!


In the winter, it is equally as beautiful...





Of course my daughter takes great photos too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really beautiful and looks so peaceful


----------

